# Enorme linha de tormentas sobre Portugal 1 de abril de 2005



## remy (8 Fev 2007 às 18:43)

¡El 1 de abril de 2005 una línea de tormentas muy activo se formas sobre la península ibéri y más concretamente en Portugal con una línea tempestuosa de 700 kilómetros de longitud! La intensidad de los impactos de rayos eran muy impresionante. Sin embargo no sé ventaja. Todo esto que sé es que día allí mi abuela se había recogido de muy grande granizan en Oporto. ¿cEs que algún uno tendría más información? 

Gfs map :







Lightnings impacts intensity :






Lightnings impacts


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (9 Fev 2007 às 11:48)

*Re: Enorme línea de tormenta sobre Portugal el 1 de abril de 2005*

Dessa situação só tenho umas fotos tiradas do telemóvel porque ia de comboio entre Coimbra e Santarém e deparei-me com este Arcus proveniente de uma massa nebulosa muito densa, que deixava cair algum granizo:


----------



## remy (9 Fev 2007 às 12:29)

*Re: Enorme línea de tormenta sobre Portugal el 1 de abril de 2005*

obrigado muitas para esta fotografia! é um bonito arcus em todo caso


----------



## Vince (9 Fev 2007 às 16:01)

*Re: Enorme línea de tormenta sobre Portugal el 1 de abril de 2005*



Nuno Figueiredo disse:


> Dessa situação só tenho umas fotos tiradas do telemóvel porque ia de comboio entre Coimbra e Santarém e deparei-me com este Arcus proveniente de uma massa nebulosa muito densa, que deixava cair algum granizo:



Belo registo e bela nuvem Nuno, mas definitivamente deveria existir uma lei que criminalizasse amantes da meteorologia que registam coisas espectaculares com máquinas fotográficas foleiras de telemóvel  Essa célula explosiva em torre com arcus devia ser espectacular !


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (11 Fev 2007 às 14:31)

*Re: Enorme línea de tormenta sobre Portugal el 1 de abril de 2005*

Pois, mas nessa altura nem máquina fotográfica tinha ainda... Paciência.


----------

